

Sencha Fiddle - Online Web Based Sencha Touch IDE - umrashrf
http://senchafiddle.com

======
ARolek
Great idea. This is an excellent tool for quick prototyping and
troubleshooting. +1 on using Sencha Touch 2. ST2 PR3 was released 2 days ago -
[http://www.sencha.com/forum/announcement.php?f=90&a=17](http://www.sencha.com/forum/announcement.php?f=90&a=17).

~~~
umrashrf
I have my eyes there. I plan to add this thing very soon.

------
sunsu
Nice tool! This will be helpful in the Sencha forums when a dev asks you for
code related to bug reports. Although, I wish it was using ST2, and not ST1.

Here's one I did in a couple of minutes that displays HN items:
<http://senchafiddle.com/#Ba4nZ> \-- Fiddle Mode
<http://senchafiddle.com/server/full.php?token=Ba4nZ> \-- Full Screen

~~~
umrashrf
I have list of features I am going to add and the ST2 is my top priority.
Because it was in BETA I thought not a good idea. And yeah +1 for writing that
quick app!

------
taitems
Cool, but a slight bug with the UI. You can only drag the handle to resize the
windows if your mouse is over the resize element itself. If you mousedown and
move your mouse quickly, it will go outside of the element and things will
then go a bit wacky.

Chrome 15, Windows 7 64-bit.

~~~
umrashrf
You are right. I will fix it first hand.

